# How much time out of the cage does your tiel get per day??



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, how much time out of the cage do you allow your tiel to have on a daily basis?


----------



## Connymac (May 17, 2012)

30 mins in the mornin and at lunch time when I bring them out and then I leave there cage open to free roam at evenin. All together about 2 hours max! They normally just perch on there java branch though to stretch their wings


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Mine get around 5 hours out each day.


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

interesting! Mine get about 4-5 hours per day, so I wanted to know how it was with other bird owners.


----------



## Philwalters (Feb 16, 2012)

Minimum 4 maximum 10 hours a day, it all depends on other commitments.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Mine get at least 2 hours every night after work (usually more because i never put them up when i should), if I'm home more- They get out more. Like the weekends, if we're home- They're out.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers and Cinnamon get about 8 to 10 hours out of their cage everyday.


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

Tweety is out most of the day except for maybe an hour in the afternoon unless of course we go out.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Mine have a room all to themselves so they are out all day.


----------



## Nadley (Dec 28, 2011)

Ralph is out whenever I or my husband are home. On regular workdays, she's out for 3-4 hours a day, between the time I get home from work and the time I cover the cage. On weekends and days off, Ralph usually gets more time out than on regular days, since we're home more.


----------



## Lester-Dragon (Mar 13, 2012)

Mine only get out a couple hours each day and not even everyday. See, I suffer from asthma and allergic to their fluff and feathers so I have to be careful how long I have them out and around me. 
I had long moved them out of my room, where they use to stay, so I'm feeling healthier but I feel bad that I can't get them out like they should and need.


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 5, 2011)

My buddy has to house to himself all day . Usually if if I'm not home, he just flies around and goes back to his cage (I know because I randomly find poop in random place ).

But I do make sure to close to bathrooms, make sure the windows are closed and etc... before I leave


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Mine only get out a couple hours each day and not even everyday. See, I suffer from asthma and allergic to their fluff and feathers so I have to be careful how long I have them out and around me.


Have you thought about an air purifier? This would greatly reduce your asthma issues.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> Have you thought about an air purifier? This would greatly reduce your asthma issues.


And misting them frequently!


----------



## bubbleslove (May 27, 2012)

My tiel is out from 7 in the morning until about 5 in the afternoon or 6 pm in Summer, when I cover him up for the night. He has his morning room (with the morning sun) and then gets put in his afternoon room about 12 when the sun starts coming into the second room. He has an open cage with a tree. I just make sure the windows and doors r closed. But I spend min 4 hrs with him but there is always someone around in the house.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Mine get out all day if i am home


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I get home from work about 10 in the morning and around 2 in the afternoon at weekends 
so i let them out then and they go to bed at 9 or half 10 the latest.


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

My birds are out of their cage playing from about 8 am to 8 pm every day unless on rare moments im not home.


----------



## JessieBlanket (Feb 20, 2012)

Kuno gets about two hours a day since we have cats and dogs. Cats are on the porch and the dogs are gated in the front room. If we didn't, then he'd be out as much as possible.


----------



## vixen89 (Apr 27, 2012)

a little bit in the morning when I'm getting ready and as soon as I get home until I go to bed


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Sunny gets to be out of her cage 24/7.  By that I mean she only goes back inside her cage to sleep at night but her cage door is perpetually open. She always gets to fly around free in my room where the cage is while I'm at work, and when I'm home then she gets released and has access to my entire condo until I go to bed. I just have to make sure there's nothing dangerous in my room, and Sunny doesn't crash into windows and walls or anything.


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

mine are out an hour a day - they dogs get locked up and then they get their free time - as soon as i move into my own place they can be out all the time! i cant wait!


----------



## rpo (Mar 8, 2011)

My little girl has her cage door opened at about 7 AM, but she usually sleeps in until 9 AM. She is not a morning bird. From 9 AM until about 10 PM, she has free reign in the house. At about 10 PM, she will cry out to be put into her cage to sleep, and I shut her cage door at that point. 

I used to leave the cage door open all night, but she had a bad night fright a year ago where she got out of her cage and attempted to fly around the room in the dark while crashing into everything. Keeping the cage door shut stops that from happening and allows me to grab her quickly before she can hurt herself.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Mine are all in an aviary where they have platforms, perches and swings etc. I can just go in and handle them for as long as I like and they seem to enjoy it that way


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

My two are out most of the day, I usually uncover the cage at 8.30 am and they go to bed at about 8 pm. If I am cooking something in the kitchen, I might put them back in the cage and close them for a bit, because they like to be where I am and I don't want them near a hot stove. Otherwise, they are free to roam most of the day since in our house someone is always at home.


----------



## Charlie292 (Feb 1, 2012)

Feel jealous of all the people that are able to have them out all day lol! Well mine get 2/3 hours minimum a day plus more on weekends as I work, but if my partner ends up working from home it will be longer  they seem content enough with that at the moment though to be honest


----------

